

27+ Nonprofit Blogs That You Should Read - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/social-media/nonprofit-blogs-that-you-should-read

======
ronsela
Nonprofits use blogs to tell stories that inspire people to become involved
with the purposes of the group. They share information about unique
individuals who have overcome difficulties through the help of the
organization, and how community support is needed.

